# PHP guestbook in HTML document?



## pocketangel

I am very new to creating websites. I am working on my first one (angelsofdestiny.net) a nonprofit organization that was founded by a friend. 

My question is this...

I have Hyperbook Guestbook installed. I want to change the appearance beyond what the program options are, such as adding a logo, and maybe a  picture. Is it possible, and if so, how would i go about doing it? I have no concept of PHP. Can HTML just be aded above the existing PHP script? 

Also how would I remove a huge logo that is at the top of that guestbook? It clashes with my color scheme something fierce!

Thank you 
Renee'


----------



## asbo

Search through the guestbook's PHP files for '<image src="guestbook.jpg">'. Remove that line, or replace it with the appropriate title.


----------



## pocketangel

Here's the php coding:

<?
$website = "n/a";
if ($record_url != "") { $website = "" . wordbreak($record_url, 25) . ""; }
if ($record_url != "" AND $record_website != "") { $website = "$record_website"; }

?>







">* <? echo $lang[11] ?>: <? echo $record_number ?>* 

"><? echo $lang[12] ?>: <? echo $record_date ?> 


 




">*<? echo $lang[13] ?>:* <? echo $record_name ?>

<? if ($website != "n/a") { # Display Website ?>
">*<? echo $lang[14] ?>: *<? echo $website ?>

<? } # End If - Display Website ?>

<? if ($record_found != "") { # Display Found ?>
">*<? echo $lang[15] ?>: *<? echo $record_found ?> 
<? } # End If - Display Found ?>








<? if ($record_email != "") { # Display E-mail ?>
">
*<? echo $lang[16] ?>:* <? echo wordbreak($record_email, 27) ?>

<? } # End If - Display E-mail ?>

<? if ($record_icq != "" AND $displayuin == "true") { # Display UIN ?>
">
*<? echo $lang[5] ?>:* <? echo $record_icq ?>

<? } # End If - Display UIN ?>

<? if ($record_location != "") { # Display Location ?>
">
*<? echo $lang[17] ?>:* <? echo $record_location ?> 
<? } # End If - Display Location ?>





">

<?
if ($displayadd1 == "true" AND $record_answer1 != "") { print "*$record_question1* 
$record_answer1 
\n"; } # Display additional question 1
if ($displayadd2 == "true" AND $record_answer2 != "") { print "*$record_question2* 
$record_answer2 
\n"; } # Display additional question 2
if ($displayadd3 == "true" AND $record_answer3 != "") { print "*$record_question3* 
$record_answer3 
\n"; } # Display additional question 3
?>

*<? echo $lang[18] ?>:*
<? echo $record_comments ?>

<? if ($record_adminmsg != "") { # Display Admin's Comment ?>

_*<? echo $lang[19] ?>:*
<? echo $record_adminmsg ?>_ 
<? } # End If - Display Admin's Comment ?>

 

<?

Thanks,

Renee'


----------



## pocketangel

Is this something other than HTML? I'm seriously lost here.

"Pocket Angel" Renee'


----------



## pocketangel

No one knows what I am talking about here besides me? This is a problem since I don't know what I am talking about either. I sure wish I wasn't so "tech challenged".
Pocket Angel


----------



## asbo

Hmm. I don't see anything about the image there, is that the ONLY php file there is?

You just as well replace the guestbook.jpg file with an image of your choosing.


----------

